# The Best Songs of the 1990s



## abalonehx (Sep 22, 2017)

*Remember the 1990's??*
*Post your favorites!*
*



**



**



**



*


----------



## abalonehx (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Sep 22, 2017)

abalonehx said:


> *Remember the 1990's??*
> *Post your favorites!*
> *
> 
> ...


Thanks for the new thread. I was really into the black crows then. Liked these guys too.


----------



## abalonehx (Sep 22, 2017)

I loved the Crowes in the 90's and I was so happy they came, one of the
few blues based real rock groups keeping a jam alive then. Loved them.


----------



## abalonehx (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Sep 23, 2017)

abalonehx said:


> I loved the Crowes in the 90's and I was so happy they came, one of the
> few blues based real rock groups keeping a jam alive then. Loved them.


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 3, 2017)

1997.


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 3, 2017)

1994.


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 3, 2017)

1998.


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 3, 2017)

1999.


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 3, 2017)

1994.


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 3, 2017)

1992.


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 3, 2017)

1995.


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 3, 2017)

1995.


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 3, 2017)

1998.(Cover)


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 3, 2017)

1999


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 3, 2017)

1998


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 3, 2017)

1995


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 4, 2017)

1997


----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 4, 2017)

1998


----------



## tampee (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## tampee (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## Illuminati85 (Oct 5, 2017)

1997


----------



## abalonehx (Oct 6, 2017)

1993




1996




1996


----------



## too larry (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Oct 13, 2017)

1995


----------



## PatrickPews (Oct 16, 2017)

dream theater's far from heaven


----------



## abalonehx (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## heckler73 (Oct 29, 2017)

Helmet--Unsung 1992


----------



## heckler73 (Oct 29, 2017)

Primus--Jerry was a Racecar Driver 1991

...
*GO !!!*

*



*


----------



## too larry (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## heckler73 (Oct 29, 2017)

Green Jello -- Three Little Pigs 1993






and the song that got them in trouble in the first place, forcing them to change their name in the process.


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 19, 2017)

Drummer "So where are my drums?" 
Director: "You wont be needing them" 
Drummer "So umm, the fuck am i supposed to do?" 
Director "hmm, good question"
(classic YT comment)


----------



## aus.jak (Nov 19, 2017)

red hot chilli peppers im hoping the californiacation album is 99 i think wicked album anyway


----------



## too larry (Nov 19, 2017)

aus.jak said:


> red hot chilli peppers im hoping the californiacation album is 99 i think wicked album anyway


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 19, 2017)

aus.jak said:


> red hot chilli peppers im hoping the californiacation album is 99 i think wicked album anyway


Yep, June 8, 1999, post sometin man


----------



## aus.jak (Nov 19, 2017)

dont know how to buddy. larry did tho cheers larry awsome song


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 19, 2017)

hit media icon (looks like film) above your reply and copy paste youtube link into it.
media url : paste youtube link


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 19, 2017)

Les Pauls kick ass


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 12, 2017)

Middle vid is from my favorite band *Electric Wizard* which is probably not most people's cup of tea but I just had to include them. That's my favorite track from the 1997 album Come my fanatics....


----------



## susannelson (Jan 2, 2018)

Illuminati85 said:


> 1994.


 This song is my favorite too.


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 5, 2018)

(1991)


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 12, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> Middle vid is from my favorite band *Electric Wizard* which is probably not most people's cup of tea but I just had to include them. That's my favorite track from the 1997 album Come my fanatics....


You showed me Electric Wizard. I showed my drum teacher. He totally dug it.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## Howard Burn (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## eyelid (Jan 14, 2018)

1999 release the kraken


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Jan 14, 2018)

1994


----------



## Chilly willy 84 (Jan 14, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> 1994


That's my shit right there. Good play.


----------



## Nafydad420 (Jan 15, 2018)

Hands down best band of the 90s! RIP chester! we miss you!


----------



## Canadian Farmer (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## Chilly willy 84 (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## supbudee (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Feb 2, 2018)

(1996)


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 20, 2018)

(1995)


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 20, 2018)

(1994)


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 20, 2018)

(1994)


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 20, 2018)

(1991)


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 21, 2018)

/thread


----------



## greencropper (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 21, 2018)

There’s so many. But I like oasis a lot, tiocfaidh ar la


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 23, 2018)

(1993)


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 23, 2018)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> View attachment 4093937
> There’s so many. But I like oasis a lot, tiocfaidh ar la


----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 24, 2018)

*Paperboy - Ditty*


----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 24, 2018)

greencropper said:


>


Paul Newman dance to dance


----------



## greencropper (Feb 24, 2018)

esh dov ets said:


> Paul Newman dance to dance


Paul Newman?


----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 24, 2018)

greencropper said:


> Paul Newman?


that's what my friend thought it said.


----------



## greencropper (Feb 24, 2018)

esh dov ets said:


> that's what my friend thought it said.


hehehe i usually dont bother with lyrics and just get off on the instruments though yes it does sound like what you quoted!


----------



## superman123 (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 25, 2018)

Cris and eddy my favorites


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 25, 2018)

Eddy was discovered by Neal young. He was homeless and wrote the album 10 almost when he was introduced to Cris and mother love bone after Andrew died. Pearl Jam became then. Eddie bought a 1991 ford ranger and an apartment and the band kept 250k. 10 is the no 10 best selling all time. Eddie vedder is an amazing human being


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 25, 2018)

Alice in chains features Cris here. Epic music period imo. Almost as good as the 60s,70s. It’s debatable for sure


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 25, 2018)

Rage with Maynard James too. Tool once opened for rage against the machine


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 25, 2018)

Layne with part Pearl Jam and dude from like the screaming trees. The mad season is October when the mushrooms pop


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 25, 2018)

Radiohead’s imo the coolest video besides maybe black hole sun


----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 1, 2018)

#1 1990's song


----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 1, 2018)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> Alice in chains features Cris here. Epic music period imo. Almost as good as the 60s,70s. It’s debatable for sure


as good as the 60's and 70's for sure.


----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 1, 2018)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> Layne with part Pearl Jam and dude from like the screaming trees. The mad season is October when the mushrooms pop


nice one! i had lost that one.^




someone already posted nutshell, right?


----------



## gsp#1 (Mar 1, 2018)

was just listening to some 90's, almost forgot about this one


----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 1, 2018)

*Incubus (2) ‎– Drive*
Genre:
Rock
Style:
Alternative Rock
Year:
1999


----------



## Tim1987 (Mar 3, 2018)

Great thread.
Dont know if the songs were written in the 90's, but mogwai id definitely a 90's band. They were my absolute favourite band in high school.
These are two of my favourite songs from em, im sorry i cant copy paste a link with my ps4 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=leF9ze533X8

www.youtube.com/watch?V=KCj-HLfC65M

The two songs are "New Paths to Helicon 1", and "Ratts of the Capitol"
Theyre first album "Young Team" is epic! 
Holy shit i miss the 90's such nostalgia


----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2018)

Tim1987 said:


> Great thread.
> Dont know if the songs were written in the 90's, but mogwai id definitely a 90's band. They were my absolute favourite band in high school.
> These are two of my favourite songs from em, im sorry i cant copy paste a link with my ps4
> 
> ...


I've looked through this thread, and found very few songs I really liked. The 90's was a lost decade for me. Amazing what 20 or 30 years age difference will do for you perspective.


----------



## Tim1987 (Mar 3, 2018)

too larry said:


> I've looked through this thread, and found very few songs I really liked. The 90's was a lost decade for me. Amazing what 20 or 30 years age difference will do for you perspective.


Very true. What about Stevie ray vaughn? Legend. He was only a couple years earlier. 
I think what i like so much about mogwai, is just how musically tight they are, and can fit so many emotions into one song. Theyre instruments "sing"


----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2018)

I was a big fan of SRV, as well as most of the good bluesmen. I have always been a deadhead, but got into other jam bands in the 90's. I still listen to the dead most days.

I listened to the grunge bands because they were on the radio. And some of the tunes are catchy. But if I'm searching through my CD collection, I doubt I would pick a Smashing Pumpkins.


----------



## Tim1987 (Mar 3, 2018)

too larry said:


> I was a big fan of SRV, as well as most of the good bluesmen. I have always been a deadhead, but got into other jam bands in the 90's. I still listen to the dead most days.
> 
> I listened to the grunge bands because they were on the radio. And some of the tunes are catchy. But if I'm searching through my CD collection, I doubt I would pick a Smashing Pumpkins.


Not saying im a U2 fan, but think "lemon" is a classic


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Mar 3, 2018)

I think the 90's were the last decade for great music. There was alot of great stuff...from grunge to the jam bands


----------



## Tim1987 (Mar 3, 2018)

too larry said:


>


Awesome, i havnt heard it before. I cant believe i havnt.


----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2018)

Tim1987 said:


> Awesome, i havnt heard it before. I cant believe i havnt.


They are my favorite bad band. Check out this one.


----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Mar 3, 2018)

97 give or take


----------



## Tim1987 (Mar 3, 2018)

too larry said:


> They are my favorite bad band. Check out this one.


First songs remind me of the ramones, except with more style.


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## Tim1987 (Mar 22, 2018)

abalonehx said:


>


Fantastic song man!!!!!
Much love


----------



## Tim1987 (Mar 22, 2018)

Such a mad Hendrix cover


----------



## too larry (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Apr 14, 2018)

1990


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## moving_shadow (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## moving_shadow (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## moving_shadow (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## moving_shadow (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 21, 2018)

is pearl jam up here yet?


----------



## N.R.G. (Apr 22, 2018)

This is one of the best songs of the 90's unfortunately a lot of people have never heard it or heard of the band. Andrew Wood died just a month or two before their first album was released. Mother Love Bone was THE first of the Seattle bands to really make a splash and get that whole scene going. After Andrew died the band wrote some songs and sent them to a friend of a friend in Cali and that guy was a surfer named Eddie Vedder. Eddie laid down some lyrics and vocals to the music and sent it back and the rest is history. Mother Love Bone became Pearl Jam. Andrew Wood was an amazing guy though with a huge career ahead of him. He died way too soon. His friends named a tribute band after some lyrics of one of his songs - Temple of the Dog.


----------



## N.R.G. (Apr 22, 2018)

More Mother Love Bone.


----------



## N.R.G. (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Apr 23, 2018)

esh dov ets said:


> is pearl jam up here yet?


Alright if they are. No harm in double dipping.


----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 23, 2018)

soul asylum. i always pictured a runaway but it makes more sense now.
it's telling at least two stories


----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 23, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


>


thank you for this lost favorite.


----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 23, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


>


----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 25, 2018)

This is the one KNAC used to play.
anybody remember KNACunfknblvabl




guess it was 80'-90's


----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 25, 2018)

can't hear the re mastering..




the whole album is worth a listen. this is a hidden classic. spoiler ,, ""glorified version of a pellet gun"""...


----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 25, 2018)

i think i hear the remaster on this one


----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 25, 2018)

Eddie Vedder behind the counter in a small town


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Apr 27, 2018)

YOu Liiiie Cheat & Steal


----------



## esh dov ets (May 3, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (May 11, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (May 17, 2018)

(1993)


----------



## blu3bird (May 24, 2018)




----------



## blu3bird (May 24, 2018)




----------



## blu3bird (May 24, 2018)




----------



## blu3bird (May 24, 2018)




----------



## nonamedman420 (May 25, 2018)

basically anything alice in chains (layne was the best imho), stp, too many different styles, but default to rock so there you go. just a sample off the to of my head.


----------



## nonamedman420 (May 25, 2018)




----------



## nonamedman420 (May 25, 2018)

well i suck, i read the first 3 or 4 pages, decide to post. then i read the rest and see i basically reposted. hahahaha! good to see some good music in this thread.


----------



## nonamedman420 (May 25, 2018)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> Alice in chains features Cris here. Epic music period imo. Almost as good as the 60s,70s. It’s debatable for sure


alice mudgarden right there...


----------



## abalonehx (May 25, 2018)

Tell us how stoned you are on a scale from 1-10.


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 26, 2018)

scrolling through this thread made me realize how lucky I am that most of my musical influences happened in the 70's and 80's  Don't get me wrong there is some good music in the thread just not at the volume of a 70's or 80's thread.


----------



## N.R.G. (May 26, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> scrolling through this thread made me realize how lucky I am that most of my musical influences happened in the 70's and 80's  Don't get me wrong there is some good music in the thread just not at the volume of a 70's or 80's thread.


It's true, the 70's and 80's were still in the discovery phase and so many new styles and things were coming out. It's all been done and regurgitated at this point. We still get some great music but no crazy break through like we had in the 70's and 80's.


----------



## nonamedman420 (May 26, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> Tell us how stoned you are on a scale from 1-10.


11


----------



## too larry (May 26, 2018)




----------



## esh dov ets (May 29, 2018)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 29, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Jun 2, 2018)

(1991)


----------



## too larry (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Jul 28, 2018)

blu3bird said:


>


playing in front of a KMart ...how cool is that?


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 29, 2018)

abalonehx said:


>


One of my fav's.


----------



## too larry (Jul 29, 2018)

too larry said:


> One of my fav's.


Not a great cut. This one is cleaner.


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Dec 8, 2018)

Boy, you play alright.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 8, 2018)

too larry said:


> Boy, you play alright.


RIP this past October.


----------



## too larry (Dec 8, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> RIP this past October.


Damn, I didn't know. He was one of the good guys. The last couple of three years have been rough for musicians.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 16, 2018)




----------

